# Abandoned Engine Shed, Weston on Trent, Near Melbourne, Derby



## MMckay395 (Jun 15, 2011)

Me and a friend took a drive out here last night. The photos are nothing special, by the time we got their the sun had already set so we didn't hang around that long. If possible I will try and get back and get some better snaps in the future. 

This is a bit of history of the place I found on a previous report in the forum


"Chellaston Quarry Locomotive sheds, home base of the ROYAL ENGINEER'S (railway division) and the MELBOURNE MILITARY RAILWAY. The Engine sheds / Wagon Repair Depot. Immediately to the south of Worthington Junction (formally Chellaston East Junction) in south Derbyshire, can be seen an old derelict locomotive engine shed situated in the grounds of Chellaston (Quarry). In 1939 this became the headquarters of the Royal Engineers Railway Military Training School, THE MELBOURNE MILITARY RAILWAY, it comprised of the Engine Shed, Workshops, Army Huts, Offices and many Railway Sidings which were laid in. There were 8 or more railway engines based here and in steam daily, being used namely to train Royal Engineer sappers in railway operations, until 1 st January 1945 when the site was handed back to the L.M. S. after the war with Germany ended. The sheds were then subsequently used as a wagon repair depot and then storage dump for disused steam locomotives after the cessation of steam power during the 1960' s. Quarry signal box closed on the 13-3-1966, and the sidings lifted and main running lines singled on the 26-2-1967. Final lifting of all the track was performed by Trackwork of Doncaster Ltd, during 1988 who were contracted by SUSTRANS Ltd, as part of their National Cycle Network route No6. It was their intentions at one stage to convert the shed into a railway museum/hostel for interested parties however there were problems regarding access and nothing materialised."






[/url] IMG_1211 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1208 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1205 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] IMG_1202 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url] IMG_1199 by Mark.McKay395, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

